# X-FI XtremeMusic and Drivers Unistallation



## RoboX (Jul 13, 2013)

*Xtreme Music*  - *Windows 8 *
I had *need  to uninstall device driver* to try others: I try to uninstall the drivers from the Control Panel  but the operation fails due to a problem of the operating system to uninstall the programs.
I try to uninstall (using the "Uninstall utility" contained in a software that I have installed on the PC) but I have a message error ".... has stopped working" .
I Uninstall the device and their drivers from Device Manager .
I Use drivers sweepers  for better cleaning.
At this point, reboot, I* try to install other drivers*(Official 8, 9, beta,  pax , daniel k),  starting them as administrator, compatibility  for 7,vista, xp : all give me the error when I launch the file *".....has stopped working ... "*.
I try a system restore to a previous point and at least recover the situation and drivers to the card.
Now the problem is that *does not work 's "Creative Console Launcher"*  with the message to launch "The audio device is not supported?" ...  nothing to do.
I try to uninstall  but the operation won't work with the  error ".... has stopped working" .

 1. Because *I need that  "console utility" * ... (I can not use anything else I need its futures and its speed of execution, for some uses that I do),  *could you tell me how to restore it*(uninstall, reinstall, or other)?

2. Do you know how *solve the problem in general the uninstal*l (and then reinstalling also other drivers)  of* all the elements creative* (drivers, utilities, etc.)?


----------

